# Pope Mfg. I.D. Help please!



## dms1818 (May 8, 2009)

I just picked up an old Columbia made by Pope Mfg. I need help with the I.D.Model and Year. It has "Racer" scrolled on the down tube, and the serial # is A103183. Seat tube sticker reads Pope Mfg. Westfield Mass. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pelletman (May 8, 2009)

Do you have a picture? Could be from teens to 30 or so I think


----------



## dms1818 (May 9, 2009)

*OK Heres some pics*

I have all the other components. If you need pics of those let me know.


----------



## dms1818 (May 9, 2009)

*More Columbia Pics*


----------



## pelletman (May 9, 2009)

I'd guess 20's or so..


----------



## rustNspokes (May 12, 2009)

The signatures on the bottom of the frame are awesome!


----------

